# cold water walleyes



## ISLANDER (Oct 22, 2006)

Hello fellow fishermem. I am a new member. Great website. I got a boat last year, small bass boat. Origanally from Long Island NY. now I live upstate new york. I fish the Mohawk River. It's 30 ft at it's deepest. Loaded with smallies, last september the fishing gods look down at me and I hooked a 42 inch Muskie by dumb luck with a 2 inch Rapala along a weed bed. I have also got some summer time Walleyes, 15-20 inches. Right now the water is about 52 degrees. I was wondering what is a good trolling lure for walleyes at this temperature? Or should I go to bait? I am not much of a fan of using bait. I love the lures and the action. There is a nice rock face that drops into the rivers edge and goes right to 30 ft. last month I talked to guy who said he was getting6-10 pounders there. I never asked what he was using. Any inpt would great Thanks for your time and good luck on the water or ice where ever you are.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Find water that might be a bit warmer. Also flats and points that have fish on them in the summer can hold fish in the fall. We use jigs and big minnows. At this time of year big bait is about all that is left. The hatch has grown and smaller bait that is easier to hunt has been taken out. Also color can help. I use pink and white due to the crappie in the lake I fish. Eyes love small crappies. You also might want to talk with your local bait shops and find out where to head. Finding a good spot is the first thing. Presintaion is second. Also with it being cold, fish are a bit slower then normal. So fish slow. Jigging is easy since you can twitch or slowly jig the bait. Also dragging a jig can produce. If its a nice day and the fish are really on casting a count down crank or a suspending crank down at the depth the fish are at can produce some really good resalts. Took 4 fish that way earlier this fall in about 5 minuts. All were that 15" range. But IMHO jigs work best at this time. Good luck out there.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

I wouldn't rule out trolling deep diving cranks in the area you are talking about.How fast is the current in the river?In many river situations you can actually work a crank slower than you can a jig.If the current is fairly fast the jig will move by them at the speed of the current,where trolling a crank up stream you can get that crank wiggling right in front of their noses at very slow speeds which can be very effective this time of year.With the water temp of 52 degrees cranks are still a good option.If they are lying in a 30ft hole in a river with good current they are probably hugging bottom pretty good.Try rapala deep taildancers.If the current is on the slower side,I would for sure try jigs and big minnows.Even if the current is on the stronger side I would try them.Might help to beef up the jigs with a gulp tail too.

Good luck.And tell us how you did.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Make sure you work that rock face at all depths.Trolling cranks along that should be deadly.Its probably just a matter of finding out what depth they are at.


----------



## ISLANDER (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I have to replace my starter and I'll let you know how I do.


----------

